# Pulled BBQ from a fresh ham



## tlester3672 (Dec 21, 2015)

My dad swears by some BBQ that was made by a man local here who has long since passed and took his recipe with him.  My dad asked several times over the years and he just would not tell him how he was making his que.  What my dad does believe is that he used Hickory with a fresh ham to make his pulled pork.  From what I understand, this is not very common.  I searched thru the forum and have seen a few threads that are close to what I am looking for, but not one that was very specific about exactly what was done to get it right.  I am going to be experimenting with this, as my dad has asked me to try and reproduce something similar to the bbq he enjoyed for several years.  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2015)

Found this thread: 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/92289/using-ham-for-pulled-pork


----------



## tlester3672 (Dec 22, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Found this thread:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/92289/using-ham-for-pulled-pork


Thanks for the reply.  I actually had read this thread before posting.  It just was pretty vague to me and the person who was talking about being successful with it hasn't been on this site since May, so i haven't sent him a pm to get more info.  Maybe I should try the pm anyway.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 22, 2015)

The problem you will have is not smoking it. Smoke to an IT of around 205° like a Butt. Bone will pull easily and a probe will slide in with no resistance. The problem will be duplicating the Rub and any Finishing Sauce the guy used. This is where the bulk of the flavor Dad wants came from. Any idea what it was? Sweet? Vinegary? Spicy? Tomato and Garlic? Basic and let the Pork shine? Where is Dad from? The Region will be of help in determining the local flavor profile...JJ


----------



## tlester3672 (Dec 22, 2015)

We are in middle Tn.  I have asked him these questions and he has hard a hard time describing it. He says the sauce is thin and he makes it from what he catches during the smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 22, 2015)

Just a shot in the Dark...Give these a try and see what Dad thinks. Add the dripping to the meat with some sauce, then more sauce at the table if desired...JJ

*Opry Dust*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Mustard Powder

1T Celery Salt

2tsp Grnd Black Pepper

1tsp Cayenne Pepper, or more as desired.

1tsp Oregano

1tsp Dry Thyme, rubbed

Makes about 1 Cup. This has a bit of Heat from the the jar but mellows when Smoked. If too Hot, reduce the Black, and Cayenne Pepper.

Apply your desired amount of Dust to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator overnight.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Dust and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

*Tennessee Sweet Heat*

2C Ketchup

1 C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Brown Sugar

2T Yellow Mustard

1oz Jack Daniel's Whiskey

1T Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.


----------



## tlester3672 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I will give it a try and see what he thinks. Do you use any kind of binder with they rub?, like mustard?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 22, 2015)

You can add Mustard if you wish. It's contribution is minimal. Most folks say they can't taste it after the cook. The meat will be wet enough to hold the rub. This was a tough post to answer not having tasted what Dad likes. Some places stay close to the regional flavors and others add more exotic touches. I could be missing something out of the ordinary like Nutmeg or Ginger. Hope Dad likes it...JJ


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 23, 2015)

Have a look at this link, I cured Pork Shoulder to make Ham Pulled Pork, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236819/pulled-ham#post_1483532


----------



## tlester3672 (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks for the link. You mention that it is pulled ham from a shoulder cut. I assume you would mean a picnic ham from the front leg. I am attempting to make from a back leg ham. From what I understand, there is a very big difference between the two cuts. I have found several threads and videos about pulling a picnic ham but can not find much about using a regular fresh ham.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2015)

What Smokin Monkey is talking about is Cured...It will taste like a Christmas Ham smoked till you can pull it apart. Really good eats, but I don't think that is what Dad is looking for.

For my 1st Daughters Christening, I smoked a Whole Hog. Was fancy but a lot of waste. So, for Daughter number 2, I got a Whole Shoulder, Butt and Picnic together, and a Whole Fresh Ham, rear leg. Came from a good sized hog and was 55 pounds total weight. I smoked both in a large cooker, same used for whole hog. It took 22 hours at 275“F. There was very little waste. Bottom line, the Fresh Ham and Whole Shoulder smoked up exactly the same. So if you have smoked Butts or Picnics before, do the same thing with the Fresh Ham and you will be fine...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2015)

tlester3672 said:


> My dad swears by some BBQ that was made by a man local here who has long since passed and took his recipe with him.  My dad asked several times over the years and he just would not tell him how he was making his que.  What my dad does believe is that he used Hickory with a fresh ham to make his pulled pork.  From what I understand, this is not very common.  I searched thru the forum and have seen a few threads that are close to what I am looking for, but not one that was very specific about exactly what was done to get it right.  I am going to be experimenting with this, as my dad has asked me to try and reproduce something similar to the bbq he enjoyed for several years.  Any input would be appreciated.


I like to split a Pork Butt:

Then make Buckboard Bacon out of the upper "Fatty" half.

And Make *Pulled Butt Ham* out of the lower "Lean" half.

Great stuff---Here's a Step by Step:

*Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham  *     

Bear


----------



## tlester3672 (Jan 1, 2016)

Not sure if this is what dad is looking for but 23 hours later, I have it ready for game day!!!

After resting:













image.jpeg



__ tlester3672
__ Jan 1, 2016






Pulled and shredded:













image.jpeg



__ tlester3672
__ Jan 1, 2016






Thanks to everyone for the help and a shot out to JJ for the recipe I decided to try.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks perfect! And the Verdict from Dad?...JJ


----------



## condor123 (Jan 27, 2021)

tlester3672 said:


> Not sure if this is what dad is looking for but 23 hours later, I have it ready for game day!!!
> 
> After resting:
> 
> ...


Come on [email protected]  How was it???


----------

